# XD 45 with thumb safety???



## g2gunny (Sep 17, 2012)

Im looking for a new XD 45 with a thumb safety, cant find it anywhere. Do they still make the 45 with the thumb safety?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The only XD45 with the thumb safety is the "Service" (4" model) in .45ACP, model number XD9661HCSP, it is still listed as a production item, but they're on the rare side, would probably have to be a special order if they don't have any in stock where you're looking.

Check out *GunsAmerica* and *GunBroker*


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

that is a rare gun
happy hunting


----------



## g2gunny (Sep 17, 2012)

Yea seems hard to find, found a used one at Springfield XD 45 Full size 3 mags, bore snake, thumb safety, xd accessories, 2 boxes of Hornady Tap hollow points

but would prefer new. If anyone knows a shop in houston tx that has one, let me know.


----------

